# Sat-Receiver HD+ mit Aufhamefunktion



## fighter0190 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Community! 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem HD+ SAT Receiver mit dem ich auch aufnehmen kann (vor allem RTL HD)

Habe selber schon viel gesucht und gelesen, aber durchblicken tue ich immer noch nicht.

Also meine Kriterien sind folgende:

- HD+
- Aufnehmen der HD-Sender und Weiterverarbeitung am PC
- Ethernet Anschluss
- Interne Festplatte
- Aufnahme n sollten NICHT gesplittet sein
- Preis: ~150€

Dann habe ich dann nochwas von wegen CI+ gehört. Sollte man das haben oder eher nicht? Wäre ja blöd, wenn die Sendeanstalt mir die Aufnahme unterbieten könnte....

Ich hoffe, hier können mir welche ein paar Tipps und Vorschläge geben 

Beste Grüße
fightre0190


----------



## pixelflair (16. Oktober 2010)

also bei hd+ könnten sie es dir verbieten, tun sie im moment allerdings nicht.

aber für den preis wirste keinen mit festplatte kriegen


----------



## fighter0190 (16. Oktober 2010)

> also bei hd+ könnten sie es dir verbieten, tun sie im moment allerdings nicht.



Wenn sie´s momentan nicht tun, bin ich zufrieden.



> aber für den preis wirste keinen mit festplatte kriegen



Dacht ich mir...okay, kann man denn auf eine Festplatte, die per USB angeschlossen wird, aufnehmen?

Bzw.: Gib es so einen Receiver?
Ich habe zwar schon oft gesehen, dass die Dinger einen USB-Anschluss haben, aber ob die auch darüber aufnehmen weiß ich nicht..


----------



## pixelflair (16. Oktober 2010)

also meiner (TT S835 HD+ )  hat zwar usb anschluss, man wartet aber noch auf nen update dass der auch geht


----------



## Dragonix (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bezweifle, das du die Aufnahmen von HD+ am PC weiterverarbeiten kannst..


> das Vorspulen (z. B. zur Unterdrückung der Werbung) gänzlich unterbinden. ProSieben und Sat.1 haben bereits angekündigt, bei der Wiedergabe von HD+-Mitschnitten das Überspringen bzw. schnelle Vorspulen der Werbung zu verhindern,[11] RTL und VOX erlauben gar nur Echtzeit-Wiedergabe – verbieten also grundsätzlich das Spulen.[12][13]



Aber musst du wissen ob du dir wirklich so viel vorschreiben lassen willst.. ich *denke* die werden verschlüsselt gespeichert und können dann nur mithilfe der Smartcard entschlüsselt werden.
HD+ ? Wikipedia


----------



## fighter0190 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ist das bereits so, oder sind das Vermutungen?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. Oktober 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Ist das bereits so, oder sind das Vermutungen?


Das man Werbung nicht vorspulen kann, ist bereits der Fall.

Siehe z.B.: User-Kommentar calos 521 5. April 2010, 01:14

_"...stört mich am meisten, daß bei HD+ Aufnahmen der Humax-Receiver nicht erlaubt zu spulen / springen.
Es wird die Meldung " aus Lizenzrechtlichen Gründen ...vorspulen nicht möglich (oder ähnlich) angezeigt.
D.h. man ist gezwungen die ganze Werbung anzusehen und wenn man nicht aufpasst, dann springt der Film zurück zum Anfang."
_
Edit: Kaufe dir lieber einen normalen HD-Receiver, freie/ öffentliche Sender wie ARDHD, ZDFHD, AnixeHD, ServusTVHD und ARTEHD bieten schon eine ganze Menge und für die dann 50 gesparten €uros/ Jahr, kannst du dir eine Serien-Staffel oder ein paar BluRays kaufen. Und wenn meine TV-Zeitung die HD+Ausstrahlungen richtig kennzeichnet, kann man das HD-Matierial der HD+ Sender unter der Woche an einer Hand abzählen.

Edit 2: Z.B.: ganz unten schreibt aber jemand: _"...mit ner Dream800 bzw. 8000, samt Softcam ist das HD+ Schauen auch möglich - ohne diese Einschränkungen"
_Wie gut, legal und wie lange das geht, weiß ich jetzt nicht...
Davon abgesehen, kostet eine DreamBox800 etwa 400 € aufwärts.


----------



## Sash (16. Oktober 2010)

ich wollte mir den technisat technistar s1+ holen, wobei das plus wichtig ist, gibts auch ohne..
mit dem kann man hd+, also pro7 und co und rtl und co in hd sehen, eine hd+ karte ist für ein jahr drinne. und der hat noch ein ci schacht für ein alphacrypt um sky sehen zu können. also sky haben wir, daher wichtig.. und man kann an diesem einen externen datenträger der in fat32 formatiert ist dranhängen, per usb und damit alles mögliche aufnehmen. einschränkungen gibts nur bei privaten hd sendern, die bestimmen was du aufnehmen darfst usw.. und mom ist auch kein vorspulen in der werbung möglich. die anderen sender lassen sich normal aufnehmen und vorspulen. der technistar kostet um die 200, vielleicht was billiger wenn du glück hast. ohne plus kostet der ca 150.


----------



## fighter0190 (16. Oktober 2010)

> Kaufe dir lieber einen normalen HD-Receiver, freie/ öffentliche Sender wie ARDHD, ZDFHD, AnixeHD, ServusTVHD und ARTEHD bieten schon eine ganze Menge



Mir gehts (bzw gings) in erster Linie um RTL HD, allein damit ich die Formel 1 in HD genießen kann, aber wenn es so viele Einschränkungen gibt, lass ich lieber die Finger davon.


----------



## slayerdaniel (16. Oktober 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Mir gehts (bzw gings) in erster Linie um RTL HD, allein damit ich die Formel 1 in HD genießen kann, aber wenn es so viele Einschränkungen gibt, lass ich lieber die Finger davon.



Meines Wissens wird F1 nicht in HD bei RTL gesendet. Also nur hochskaliert. Im nächsten Jahr dann wohl nativ in HD.


----------



## pixelflair (16. Oktober 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wird F1 nicht in HD bei RTL gesendet. Also nur hochskaliert. Im nächsten Jahr dann wohl nativ in HD.


also ich pers. find man sieht den unterschied schon gewaltig 

und

http://www.digitalfernsehen.de/news_839993.html


----------



## fighter0190 (16. Oktober 2010)

> also ich pers. find man sieht den unterschied schon gewaltig



Eben, davon hatte ich mich bereits bei ´nem Kumpel überzeugen können.

Mal eine ähnliche Frage: Kann man diese HD+ Sender auch über eine TV-Karte empfangen?
Oder ist das nur Traumdenken? ^^


----------



## Sash (17. Oktober 2010)

wenn die hd plus fähig ist und ein slot hat zum karte reinschieben. wie gesagt, ich bleib beim technistar s1+ plus einen usb stick mit 8gb zum aufnehmen, reicht mir. kannst auch ne hd dranhängen, aber nur mit ner stromversorgung.


----------



## fighter0190 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber wenn man die Werbung nicht vorspulen kann, bringt mir das nichts.

Wie ist es denn, wenn man die Datei dann auf dem PC wiedergibt? Im WMP kannste doch dann den Schieberegler einfach hinter die Werbung stellen, oder nicht?


----------



## Sash (17. Oktober 2010)

glaub nicht das das kopieren geht. aber das ist nur bei den hd+ programmen. alle andere laufen ohne einschränkung.


----------



## fighter0190 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hast du eventuell die Möglichkeit, dass kurz zu testen? (kopieren) 

Mich interessiert eh nur RTL HD ^^


----------



## Sash (17. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich das ding hab, dauert aber noch ein paar wochen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Oktober 2010)

was willst du mit Formel1 auf RTL? die Werbung musst du trotzdem mitgucken. Formel1 guckst du besser auf ORF1, da kommt keine werbung, und auch nicht dauernd das gewinnspiel gesülze 
Hab mir vor n paar wochen auch n neuen TV+Reciver geholt, aber auf HD+ hab ich verzichtet. Is eh kein richtiges HD, nur hochgerechnet, die qualität bekommt ein reciver mit gutem upscaler fast genauso gut hin, und wie gesagt werbung musst du trotzdem mitgucken. Und das für 50€ im Jahr? also ich findedas ziemlich ********


----------



## Sash (17. Oktober 2010)

stimmt nicht, die senden richtiges hd. ich zb wills wegen den us serien wie house usw..


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Oktober 2010)

bevor ich jetzt alles über HD+ einzeln aufschreibe, schaut euch lieber diesen kleinen aber feinen informationsfilm an, danach solltet ihr über HD+ aufgeklärt sein. Wie ich finde ist HD+ eine ganz schöne sauerei und bietet eigentlich nur nachteile gegenüber dem "normalen" TV 
Hier der FIlm, sehr informativ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt2o0mL0fjE


----------



## fighter0190 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mit F1 auf RTL aufgewachsen und diese Kommentatoren von Sky oder Premiere gehen mir auf den ****. Sorry, aber ist meine Meinung 

Ja klar muss ich die Werbung mitgucken, aber da ich jedes Rennen, Quali etc aufnehme und "archiviere", will ich dann doch bei erneutem Anschauen die Werbung überspringen 

Und deswegen interessiert mich RTL HD so dolle


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Oktober 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Ja klar muss ich die Werbung mitgucken, aber da ich jedes Rennen, Quali etc aufnehme und "archiviere", will ich dann doch bei erneutem Anschauen die Werbung überspringen


Ja, und gerade DAS kannst du bei HD+/RTL-HD NICHT machen, du kannst die sendung weder auf eine extrene festplatte ziehen, noch kannst du die werbung beim angucken überspringen.


----------



## Sash (17. Oktober 2010)

kann sich aber bald ändern.. naja mir ist es egal, ich nehm nix mehr auf. höchsten mal timeshift wenn ich mit dem hund raus muß.


----------



## fighter0190 (17. Oktober 2010)

Das Video hat mich vorerst überzeugt...ich bleibe beim guten alten SD, wo ich aber wenigstens Alleinherrscher bin 

Danke für das "Augenöffnen"


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Oktober 2010)

kein problem, hab erst auch HD+ kaufen wollen, aber nach langem erkundigen hab ichs dann doch gelassen. N guter normaler Reciver und die sache passt


----------



## Dragonix (17. Oktober 2010)

Was aber evtl. ne Alternative wäre: Die BBC übertragt Formel1 frei empfangbar und ohne Werbung (sogar mit einer höheren Datenrate als RTL..). Falls sie nächstes Jahr HD Rechte kaufen wär das auch frei empfangbar. Jedoch hab ich keine Ahnung wie bei denen die HD Pläne hinsichtlich F1 ausschauen. Auserdem bräuchtest du dafür eine je nach Standort recht große Schüssel..
Nur so als Einwurf falls mal jemand über den Thread stolpert.

Edit: F1 in HD ist wohl eh nicht unbedingt machbar zur Zeit:


> We will not be able to provide F1 coverage in high definition this year. The BBC relies on Formula 1 Management (FOM) for the provision of all of its live pictures and as such the broadcasting of high definition pictures is dependent upon whether FOM uses HD cameras or not.


D.h. das FOM verwendet nichtmal unbedingt HD Cams..


----------

